# MC z xorg 7.0 wyglada jakby chcial a nie mogl

## radek-s

Witam!

po zaemergowaniu nowej wersji xorg'a mc w konsoli fatalnie wyglada (brak ramek, napisy skacza w innych miejscach niz powinny po ekranie) - podobnie jak np makemenuconfig przy kompilacji jadra. Czy cos mozna z tym zrobic?

flagi use dla mc: 7zip X gpm ncurses nls pam samba slang unicod

pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje za pomoc!

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam to samo, ale nie mam xorg'a 7 tylko ostatni monolit. Pojawiło się to po updacie któregoś pakietu, nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć co to. Moze z xorgiem było coś w zależnościach?

Aha, mowa oczywicie o konsoli pod ctrl+alt + F1-6. W otwartym terminalu w KDE jest ok.

----------

## (l)user

Z tego co wiem to problem zwiazany z ncurses i utf a xorg raczej niewiele ma do tego.

----------

## canis_lupus

Dlatego napisałem ze mam inną wersję xorg'a. 

Rzeczywiscie, moim domyślnym kodowaniem jest UTF-8. Co proponujesz?

----------

## (l)user

Mi nie udalo sie rozwiazac tego problemu z tym ze probowalem ladnych pare miesiecy temu. Jedyne rozwiazanie jakie znam to przejscie na iso.

----------

## arsen

proponuje usunąć flagę ncurses z flag dla mc a przekompilować z USE slang

```

echo "app-misc/mc -ncurses slang" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge mc

```

sprawdzone u mnie, działa.

----------

## radek-s

Ale...na ekranie jest jeden wielki balagan - to nie tylko w mc, taki sam efekt jest podczas kompilacji jadra w makemenuconfig! przekompilowanie mc nic tutaj u mnie nie daje...

----------

## canis_lupus

Tak zachowują się wszystkie programy które działają na pełnym ekranie, np. alsamixer, wszystko jest poryzsypywane. programy tekstowa (np. vim) działają ok.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja mam skompilowany

```

 USE="X gpm ncurses pam -7zip -nls -samba -slang -unicode"

```

I działa jak trzeba. Choć musze przyznać ze jakiś czas temu miałem własnie pod konsola beznadziejny widok w mc.

----------

## BeteNoire

A ja tak:

```
app-misc/mc-4.6.1  USE="7zip X gpm ncurses nls slang unicode -pam -samba"
```

+ cały system ~x86 w unikodzie. Wszystko ok. Ale jakiś czas temu też miałem wszystko porozjeżdzane. Niestety nie wyłapałem po którym updacie problem zniknął.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> Niestety nie wyłapałem po którym updacie problem zniknął.

 

Nie fajnie. Bardzo mi to nie przeszkadza.... póki Xy stoją, ale jak coś uwalę to bedzie lipa. 

moje emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fforce-addr -ftracer  -falign-loops -frename-registers -funroll-loops -funroll-all-loops -msse -ffast-math -mmmx  -m3dnow -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fforce-addr -ftracer  -falign-loops -frename-registers -funroll-loops -funroll-all-loops -msse -ffast-math -mmmx  -m3dnow -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib acpi alsa apache apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 calendar cd cdb cdparanoia cdr crypt cups curl dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gimpprint glut gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jack java javascript jpeg jpg kde lcms libcaca libedit libg++ libwww lirc lm_sensors mad mhash mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pda pdflib perl php pic png python qt quicktime readline sdl sndfile sockets source spell sse ssl svg svga symlink tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd verbose vorbis win32cocecs x86 xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

```

----------

## deluge

a moze by tak przekompilowac ncurses ?

----------

## dotmod

No to ja proponuję

w make.conf:

```
USE="... unicode utf8 userlocales"
```

w /etc/rc.conf (to jak rozumiem już jest):

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

w /etc/locales.build jak jeszcze tego nie masz:

```
pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

w /etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```
CONSOLEFONT="ter-v16f"
```

```
echo app-misc/mc -ncurses slang >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -avN world

emerge media-fonts/terminus-font

echo LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"> /etc/env.d/99locales

echo LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8">> /etc/env.d/99locales

env-update

source /etc/profile

unicode_start # niepotrzebne jeśli masz już konsolę w trybie unicode

/etc/init.d/consolefont restart

mc
```

musi zadziałać  :Smile: 

----------

## radek-s

sek w tym ze nie dziala. Ciekawe jaka biblioteka to knoci...bynajmniej nie jest to wina samego mc...

----------

## BeteNoire

Ech, no zarzućcie sobie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 to będziecie mieli spokój :]

Jak już wcześniej napisałem, u mnie wszystko ok, jeśli kogoś interesuje mój pełny albo jakiś szczególny konfig to niech pyta.

----------

## arsen

ncurses na 100%, zobacz jak radziłem mc oparty o slang zamiast ncurses,  btw. make menuconfig też w ncurses jest.

----------

## joi_

hmm, ciekawe że ebuild od mc wygląda jakby nie wykonywał make install...

mc-4.6.0-r14

```
joi ~ # emerge mc

(...)

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share/mc/"\" -DLOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DLIBDIR=\""/usr/lib64/mc"\" -I../intl -I../intl -I..  -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/gssapi -Wall -MT selcodepage.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/selcodepage.Tpo" \

  -c -o selcodepage.o `test -f 'selcodepage.c' || echo './'`selcodepage.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/selcodepage.Tpo" ".deps/selcodepage.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/selcodepage.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/gssapi -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -o mc  achown.o background.o boxes.o chmod.o chown.o cmd.o color.o command.o complete.o cons.handler.o dialog.o dir.o dlg.o ext.o file.o filegui.o filenot.o fileopctx.o find.o findme.o fsusage.o help.o hotlist.o info.o key.o keyxdef.o layout.o learn.o listmode.o main.o menu.o mountlist.o mouse.o option.o panelize.o popt.o poptconfig.o popthelp.o poptparse.o profile.o regex.o rxvt.o screen.o setup.o slint.o subshell.o terms.o text.o textconf.o tree.o treestore.o user.o util.o utilunix.o view.o widget.o win.o wtools.o charsets.o selcodepage.o ../edit/libedit.a  ../vfs/libvfs-mc.a ../intl/libintl.a  -lglib-2.0   -L/usr/lib64  -lSM -lICE -lX11  -lgpm -lslang -lsmbclient

joi ~ #
```

----------

## damjanek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ech, no zarzućcie sobie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 to będziecie mieli spokój :]
> 
> Jak już wcześniej napisałem, u mnie wszystko ok, jeśli kogoś interesuje mój pełny albo jakiś szczególny konfig to niech pyta.

 

Kretyńska rada.

----------

## exodos

To ja się podczepie i zapytam czy u Was dobrze się wyświetlają pliterki pod xtermem przy ustawionym unicodzie? Bo u mnie, niestety nie. Kiedy sam je wpisuje wszystko jest ok, ale gdy odpale np. 

```
man man
```

 to mam pełno krzaczków.

```

$ locale

LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8

```

```
$ grep font .Xdefaults 

xterm*font:             -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-13-120-75-75-c-80-iso10646-1

```

Próbowalem również z

```

xterm*locale:             true

```

ale bez efektów.

Dodam, że pod konsolą wszystko ładnie...Last edited by exodos on Thu Mar 30, 2006 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

nei wiem na ile to moze pomóc, ale proponuję przekompilowac z 

```

USE="-X"

```

moze to jeszcze cos z tymi xorgami nowymi (nie wiem, nie uzywam, strzelam). nic innego do glowy mi nie przychodzi.

----------

## arsen

 *exodos wrote:*   

> To ja się podczepie i zapytam czy u Was dobrze się wyświetlają pliterki pod xtermem przy ustawionym unicodzie? Bo u mnie, niestety nie. Kiedy sam je wpisuje wszystko jest ok, ale gdy odpale np. 
> 
> ```
> man man
> ```
> ...

 

binarka do xterm dla utf to 

```

uxterm

```

----------

## exodos

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> binarka do xterm dla utf to 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mój system chyba ma to gdzieś, bo i tu i tu wygląda to tak samo.

----------

## damjanek

 *exodos wrote:*   

> To ja się podczepie i zapytam czy u Was dobrze się wyświetlają pliterki pod xtermem przy ustawionym unicodzie? Bo u mnie, niestety nie. Kiedy sam je wpisuje wszystko jest ok, ale gdy odpale np. 
> 
> ```
> man man
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety, many z paczki man-pages-pl są w iso, a groff swoją drogą, nie potrafi czytać utf. Pomocne może być http://hoth.amu.edu.pl/~d_szeluga/groff-utf8.tar.bz2, by wyświetlać polskie znaczki o ile many są w utf. Ja wciąż czekam na rozwiązanie buga związanego właśnie z man-pages-pl, które o ile flaga unicode jest ustawiona, powinny być recode'owane do utf.

----------

## exodos

 *damjanek wrote:*   

>  *exodos wrote:*   To ja się podczepie i zapytam czy u Was dobrze się wyświetlają pliterki pod xtermem przy ustawionym unicodzie? Bo u mnie, niestety nie. Kiedy sam je wpisuje wszystko jest ok, ale gdy odpale np. 
> 
> ```
> man man
> ```
> ...

 

Chyba nie chodzi o to, bo pod konsolą wszystko śmiga, musiałem tylko ustwaić

```

NROFF      /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc

```

w /etc/man.conf (znaczy wyciąc -Tascii albo -Tlatin1)

Tak w ogóle, to troche dziwna sprawa, bo mam coś takiego:

```

$ ./2

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

ale 

```

$ man

Jak� stron�chcesz przeczyta�

```

pod xtermem i:

```

$ man

Jak± stronê chcesz przeczytaæ?

```

pod rxvt-unicode

----------

## dotmod

W Ubuntu Dapper Drake rozwiązali ten problem - many są zdecydowanie w iso2, ale jakimś cudem na konsoli utf-8 wyświetlają się prawidłowo. Nawet porady w mc działają. Niestety zbyt cienki ze mnie bolek żeby to rozpracować własnoręcznie, ale może ktoś z ekspertów ma dostęp do Dappera.

----------

## Aktyn

Moze to będzie OT, ale nie wiem, przy okazji problemów z UTF mam pytanie

W 8859-2 moge zrobic plik z polskimi znakami "ąśżźćół" o długości 250 i będzie tak zapisany na dysku

A jak jest z długościa nazwy pliku pod linuksem w kodowaniu UTF-8? 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Wiecie co chciałem napisać że zmiana  rc.conf UNICODE="yes" na "no" rozwiązuje problem, po prostu jak czcionka terminala to Ascii a nie utf-8 to mc wyglada jak powininen,a żadne rekompilacje i ~arch wersje nic tutaj nie zmieniają :Smile: 

Edit: za to z polskich czcionek działa tylko "ó" reszta to szare prostokaty

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja rozwiązałem problem inaczej: 

Miałem zmienną CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

Zmieniłem na lat2a-16 i jest wszytstko ok. 

Zarówno pod ISO jak i UTF.

----------

